
Show HN: Touchless PC Control A.k.a JARBAS - leonardot
http://www.instructables.com/id/Touchless-PC-Control-Aka-JARBAS/
======
leonardot
It is also on GitHub. What do you guys think?

Also, feel free and encouraged to fork it on GitHub!

